# Skill Rda by VapersMD & Twisted Messes



## Chukin'Vape (6/2/17)

Ok, so we all done with the Goon LP, the CSMNT and the Apocalypse Gen 2 - from a review perspective. But who's the new kid on the block you may....... 

#ponder #ponder



check out the Skill RDA, this thing looks the titties. Got one raving review from Mike Vapes - lets see if the hype continues. 



Let me know what you guys think.... 
@Rude Rudi @incredible_hullk @Paulie @Feliks Karp @KZOR @Michaelsa @kev mac @Migs @Vape_r 

I'm really liking the space on that deck, check it out...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/2/17)

Yoh!!! It just keeps getting better!!!

Looks promising - that deck...!!

Let's see who can land it first so we can have a go.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/2/17)

t


Chukin'Vape said:


> Ok, so we all done with the Goon LP, the CSMNT and the Apocalypse Gen 2 - from a review perspective. But who's the new kid on the block you may.......
> 
> #ponder #ponder
> View attachment 84126
> ...




thx for the tag @Chukin'Vape absolutely love the deck...yoh think vapers need above inflation increases

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (6/2/17)

Man you guys are making it so difficult choosing my next RDA!! 


I was a bit torn between getting the Hadalay or Goon, eventually after lots of reviews I was settled on getting the Hadalay because of Flavor. Then @KZOR did his Shootout and I was back to square one! 
After watching his review I Really Really want the CSMNT, but now this looks better to me... So Im back were I stared, Lol

I am now liking this Skill for Two main reasons, Massive Build space, and the 3 sets of different screws! (and Obviously because he said "Flavor, Flavor, Flavor")

Problem now is that I cant seem to find the CSMNT locally and Im assuming that we would also need to import the Skill RDA as its new?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (6/2/17)

Probably one of the most positive / enthusiastic reviews from "Mike Vapes" I have seen. This RDA looks amazing. I am a sucker for big chunky post screws. I will be watching this space.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## PsyCLown (6/2/17)

Dietz said:


> Man you guys are making it so difficult choosing my next RDA!!
> 
> 
> I was a bit torn between getting the Hadalay or Goon, eventually after lots of reviews I was settled on getting the Hadalay because of Flavor. Then @KZOR did his Shootout and I was back to square one!
> ...


I am sure one of the local vape shops will get stock of it.


----------



## Silver (6/2/17)

Nice find @Chukin'Vape 

Love it how you guys debate these atties and all their detailed characteristics - its very interesting to read.


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/2/17)

Dietz said:


> I Really Really want the CSMNT
> 
> Problem now is that I cant seem to find the CSMNT



Check the classifieds bud there is one (CSMNT) up for sale

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/2/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Ok, so we all done with the Goon LP, the CSMNT and the Apocalypse Gen 2 - from a review perspective. But who's the new kid on the block you may.......
> 
> #ponder #ponder
> View attachment 84126
> ...



What I really love is that fact that only there are 2 solid portions to each post only..that way its easier to see if the grub is being screwed in correctly avoiding cross threading. Would have liked to see a normal phillips screw though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown (6/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> What I really love is that fact that only there are 2 solid portions to each post only..that way its easier to see if the grub is being screwed in correctly avoiding cross threading. Would have liked to see a normal phillips screw though


I hate grub screws. It really puts me off an atty.
Flat head or Phillips head screws are what I like to see!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (6/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> What I really love is that fact that only there are 2 solid portions to each post only..that way its easier to see if the grub is being screwed in correctly avoiding cross threading. Would have liked to see a normal phillips screw though


Thats the best thing @incredible_hullk - this RDA comes with grubs, phillips & flat head screws nice and bulky - check the mike vapes video, he kinda raved about that point.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/2/17)

Build deck looks really cool (lots of space and no funny bending needed) but nothing intresting going on with the airflow, and thats why i wont be bothered in grabbing one.

But maybe if you looking for your first RDA then this might be promising.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (6/2/17)

PsyCLown said:


> I hate grub screws. It really puts me off an atty.
> Flat head or Phillips head screws are what I like to see!


It has both + grub screws packaged with it - and they are nooooice and phat. 

Just did a quick sceeen grab for you and @incredible_hullk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/2/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Thats the best thing @incredible_hullk - this RDA comes with grubs, phillips & flat head screws nice and bulky - check the mike vapes video, he kinda raved about that point.


man oh man talk about options.....my baby must fall asleep now so I can bloody hell watch the video...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/2/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> It has both + grub screws packaged with it - and they are nooooice and phat.
> 
> Just did a quick sceeen grab for you and @incredible_hullk
> 
> View attachment 84164


WOW WOW WOW...thats the way a set of screws on a atty should look

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/17)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-authentic-skill-rda-by-twisted-messes-vapersmd

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (6/2/17)

I would consider this. I like the build deck and the slotted screws. Airflow seems adequate as well. This is promising.


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/2/17)

Ok review looks awesome...I'm gonna wait for 2nd run as they doing a squonking pin

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kev mac (9/2/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Ok, so we all done with the Goon LP, the CSMNT and the Apocalypse Gen 2 - from a review perspective. But who's the new kid on the block you may.......
> 
> #ponder #ponder
> View attachment 84126
> ...



Very nice,i'm all about flavor.Plus a real roomy uncluttered deck with nice screws.Absolutely no complaints on quality,a bit pricey though and with shipping from U.K. it will be close to a c-note.Maybe I can win the contest.


----------

